# Challange: Scene Queens!



## Cherrymint (Sep 10, 2009)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but I don't believe I have seen anything like this in this section. Try your luck at "scene" makeup!

Examples:






















Please excuse these weird pictures:












Jut let your imagination go wild and be creative!!! 
Let's see what you guys come up with!!!


----------



## hunnybun (Sep 10, 2009)

cool makeup, but i don't think i'm really understanding the look.  can you describe it more?  the photos make me think drag queens with colorful hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-- close or way off?


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 11, 2009)

I can see how you came to that conclusion since in the second picture the person to the right *w/black cat mask in the hair* _is_ a guy and the last two pictures are a guy as well. 

I did a little google search for the "scene makeup" look and this is what I got:
There is no specific "pattern" when it comes to scene makeup, but many scene kids keep eyes as the main focus, so never let the rest of your makeup overpower the eyes. Try to stick to sheer lipgloss or neutral lips, but you can always do a bold red, any shade of pink, or even an orange lip.
The most popular "look" is the heavy smokey eye look. You can do any bright neon/rainbow colors. You're not limited to any specific color choices when it comes to eye shadow/pigments or eyeliner. _Wearing eyeliner is a must_, whether you're male or female. Applying eyeliner all the way around the eye is optional, and winging it out on the sides for that cat eye effect is common for this look. Lines can be thin, or thick, depending on what you like best. Add some faux lashes for a more dramatic/glamorous/extreme look. Some scene kids not only wing out their eyeliner, but apply different artistic techniques, like _drawn on_ eyelashes, dots, stars, hearts, leopard print pattern, or other shapes outside of the winged liner.











Hope this helps!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Sep 11, 2009)

I heart Jeffree Star. 
I'll have to get around to doing this one.


----------



## nebbish (Sep 11, 2009)

I absolutely love Jeffree Star!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 13, 2009)

That girls pink gloss looks hecka cool with her blue hair. haha. really stands out. I'll have to try this tomorrow.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 13, 2009)

well this was harder than I thought!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I couldn't get the look that I wanted because I don't own any false eyelashes (yet). But here it is anyway..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Products used:

EYES:
MAC Shimmermoss e/s
MAC Stately Black e/s
Dior e/l in Black
Duwop Lash Venom Mascara in black

FACE:
Too Faced Face powder
Too Faced Blush
Too Faced bronzer
MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder

LIPS:
Mary Kay l/s in Sheer Blush
Carmex Lip Balm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Please don't look at my hair.. It wasn't done today and looks like crap.


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 14, 2009)

The look is awesome even without falsies!! Love the lips!

P.S. 
Your hair is just fine!


----------



## Aremisia (Sep 14, 2009)

oh yay! I love this look. Must do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thx Cherry!
Masked beauty, I love yours! The pale lip ROCKS on you!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

I started this with the idea that it would turn out awfully and never be posted.
Though it's not as dramatic as I think it should be, I do like how it came out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used: Too Faced Shadow Insurance, MAC Vanilla e/s, MAC Passionate e/s, some Avon e/l, some drugstore lashes and glitter.
I didn't really put anything on my face, but I had a bit of powder and blush on from earlier today.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Sep 15, 2009)

damn i wish i still had my turquoise hair for this one! now it's black... oh well. i will def do this one soon because it's pretty close to how i wear my makeup on the daily!


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 15, 2009)

^^^LOL! damn...that would have been great! 
*brokenxbeauty*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the cute bow and glitter! Makes the look so glam!


----------



## olddcassettes (Sep 15, 2009)

im going to have to try this one.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm completely convinced I'm not meant to do this one...I did it last night, with LOTS of hiccups in the process, like not finding my eyeshadow, missing some of my brushes, my skin revolting against me, my camera breaking...*sigh* I took pics with my phone, but they look like such crap...I tried editing them a little in picture viewer, or whatever the heck I have here at work, just so I could try and get the colors to look like they did in person...and that was an epic fail. I quit.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 16, 2009)

*Scene Queen Challenge....My 1st attempt*

Whoh, what a look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was fun, Im not even sure if I came remotely close to what this is all about but for what it's worth, here is my colorful offering for the day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















The Look:
 Fix+
 MAC Full Coverage NW 25
 Sheer pressed Powder
 bronzer

The Eyes:

Royal Hue s/s
Black Tied e/s
Carbon e/s
Gentle Fume Quad
Electric Eel e/s
Turquatic e/s
Clarity e/s
Red Cherry Lashes top & Bottom
Dazzle Lash mascara 
Reflects Teal
Swarovski AB crytals

Lips: 
Beelicious e/l
Blue Peep f/l
Aqua e/s
Snowgirl l/g

Stars on cheek:

Black track f/l
Aquadisiac e/s
Reflects Teal

Nails:
Turned up Turquoise (China Glaze)
Hot Orchid


Im going to go clean up my bathroom now......looks like Tinkerbell exploded in there!


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Scene Queen Challenge....My 1st attempt*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_Im going to go clean up my bathroom now......looks like Tinkerbell exploded in there!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^^That was a good one!

I love your creativity in this look!nice!


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I might actually try this one.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_I think I might actually try this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's actually really fun! Let your inner crayon box go wild


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 17, 2009)

......


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 17, 2009)

.......


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow! Pretty!!! Thanks for sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S.
I don't think it makes ya 
look like a drag queen


----------



## Dollfaced (Dec 29, 2009)

Aghhh, I would love to see more of these.. seeing how most pictures don't work.
I think I'll post one up


----------



## Cherrymint (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dollfaced* 

 
_Aghhh, I would love to see more of these.. seeing how most pictures don't work.
I think I'll post one up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please do!


----------



## xliliumx (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh my god I'm so trying this one now that I have pink & purple hair again  I hate scene queens, but I love their makeup, it's outrageous. Reminds me of my idol, Jem of Jem & the Holograms!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xliliumx* 

 
_Oh my god I'm so trying this one now that I have pink & purple hair again  I hate scene queens, but I love their makeup, it's outrageous. Reminds me of my idol, Jem of Jem & the Holograms! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hate scene queens but LOVE their make-up too!

Definitely going to give this one a go


----------



## girloflowers (Mar 19, 2010)

ohh i did this AGES ago...
old old old photo





hair is shooped  I have no idea what i used, this was literally years ago!


----------



## Cherrymint (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome!! Nice touch with the "coon tail" hair you added.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrymint* 

 
_





 I can see how you came to that conclusion since in the second picture the person to the right *w/black cat mask in the hair* is a guy and the last two pictures are a guy as well. _

 
nope, she's a girl too. i forget her name but she's a model just like raquel.


----------



## Cherrymint (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLAMORandGORE* 

 
_nope, she's a girl too. i forget her name but she's a model just like raquel._

 








 OPPS! You are correct! Her name is Liquesa, and apparently she is her co-worker at MAC...I don't know how I could have possibly gotten the idea that she was a male.


----------



## LoVeritas (Sep 25, 2010)

This look created ,styled & applied by Veritas National MUA Kelly Lucchese & modeled by Dominique Bilotti we couldnt decide whether to call it Blue suede shoes or the Makeup Mafia or Cosa Nostra Cosmetics lol you girls nknow im just teasing I love my gangstars  MWAH


----------



## LoVeritas (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## LoVeritas (Sep 25, 2010)

This look was created using VERITAS Cosmetics by one of my absolute favorite duos Suzanna Halili & Sidney Etienne, everytime the use my cosmetics on a photoshoot I swear I still get the butterflies waiting to see what she will come up with, now I think this is a true scene stealer


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 26, 2010)

*I did this look a while ago it was a copy cat look from jeffrey star  its the 4th picture up there hope you guys like it , it was fun to do...............................<3Jess*


----------



## Aqua2291 (Nov 29, 2010)

love this thread!


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahaha. I do my makeup in scene queen style all the time. And don't even get me started on their hair. Love love LOVE!


----------



## AllDolldup31 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't consider Raquel very scene, but she is my biggest inspiration!! So her look usually shows up in mine one way or another! Here's a look I did a couple days ago!




 my artsy version


----------



## therains___ (Mar 4, 2011)

id kill for the girl with the froot loops' hair. the cut is awesome. not digging the eyebrows...


----------



## keetuh (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ That's a guy, lol.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Mar 4, 2011)

AllDolldup31 said:


> I don't consider Raquel very scene, but she is my biggest inspiration!! So her look usually shows up in mine one way or another! Here's a look I did a couple days ago!



 	 YES! I loveee Raquel!!! Her makeup is fab!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 7, 2011)

I looove all these!! the hair is perfect in the first lot, all the bright colours and liner is amazing...i have a bright pink wig and should so do a look but i have such crappy cameras to work with!!


----------



## funkychik02 (May 29, 2011)

You guys inspired me! I hope this fits the challenge! =X


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 30, 2011)

GIRLLLLL YOU LOOK HOT! ^


----------



## funkychik02 (May 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Ridingcrops (Jun 23, 2011)

Love this photo and the eye makeup  is wonderful


----------



## Ridingcrops (Jun 23, 2011)

Well finding this thread gives me a name for my obssession in hevay makeup. I didn't know there was a name for it till now.


----------



## Karinalicious53 (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful work! I love all these looks, they are so inspiring!


----------

